# Original Coaster Brake Stingray Cotton Picker Fresh Pick Houston Texas



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Feb 12, 2021)

Looking for the seat


----------



## sworley (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice! Was this the one on Ebay yesterday?

Edit: Nevermind, today! http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=393129644014


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks like a non Schwinn springer!


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m in the Houston area.  I
have a seat I might consider letting go.  
Van


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Both front wheel and the fork don’t look right to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Feb 15, 2021)

Vbushnell said:


> I’m in the Houston area.  I
> have a seat I might consider letting go.
> Van
> View attachment 1356976
> View attachment 1356977



Yes what you like to get I’m interested


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Feb 15, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Both front wheel and the fork don’t look right to me. V/r Shawn



Tire an rim original for coaster brake model forks are different


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Feb 15, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> Yes what you like to get I’m interested



I’ll be in Houston Friday an Saturday if u available dm me price


----------

